# Wot a splendid idea!



## Keen (31 January 2013)

I am liking this shinny new board. 

Echoy in here, isn't it?!

So, I am Keen.  Keen by name, keen by nature. 

Still saving up for my own pony, but this was my first foray into planning:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=521655

I've done three or so of the ABRS tests for riding and stable management.

Leased a pony since, and now spending money on lessons twice a week to 'skill up'.

Cash still an issue (I am on a temporary contract, and would like to be permanently employed before taking the plunge).  At this rate, will probably get a horse round about 2015.  Always looking (for loans, shares, leases, rehoming etc) but livery fees too much on my own, and I am not ready for it to be just me, a pone, and a field, yet.

Roll up noobs!  Come and introduce yourselves!

(Oh - I am 34 and having been riding in a rs for, what, 5 years-ish.  Something like that.)


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 January 2013)

I not a 'noob' but just wanted to say you sound like you are going about getting your first horse in a very sensible and well thought out way, I'm sure when you get your horse you'll be as prepared as you can be (but he/she will still flummox you from time to time I'm sure  ) 

Great idea for somewhere for new owners to ask questions etc- I hope more experienced people do pop in and give their advice - I know when I first got mine, I found Hho invaluable. 

Where in the country are you op - im looking for someone to help me out with mine at the moment- north Cheshire if you're local!


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			I not a 'noob' but just wanted to say you sound like you are going about getting your first horse in a very sensible and well thought out way, I'm sure when you get your horse you'll be as prepared as you can be (but he/she will still flummox you from time to time I'm sure  ) 

Great idea for somewhere for new owners to ask questions etc- I hope more experienced people do pop in and give their advice - I know when I first got mine, I found Hho invaluable. 

Where in the country are you op - im looking for someone to help me out with mine at the moment- north Cheshire if you're local!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no doubt (about the flummoxing)!

I would bite your hand off, BlairandAzria, but I am in East Anglia (Norfolk/Suffolk boarder).   That really would be a commute   Thank you for the thought, though   I hope you find someone soon.


----------



## Berenice (31 January 2013)

Hi, 

This is a wonderful idea and thought I would take the opportunity to share my experience of buying my first proper horse! ( not including childhood loan ponies!) 

I decided to look for a horse last summer and after a few disappointing starts my instructor suggested I think about one of the new horses the riding school had purchased in Ireland as they were setting up a 'loan to buy' scheme. I tried this horse for about 3-4 months and we did everything we could-dressage, show jumping, hacking, lessons etc and he was perfect. He didn't put one toe out of line. I had found my perfect horse and bought him about 6 months earlier than I was supposed to on this scheme. 

I moved him to a quieter yard with more turnout and we carried on with our busy schedule. We came second in the local hunter trials and placed at the local Petplan festival. Unfortunately something went a bit wrong and he became unsettled and went through a period of cheekiness culminating in me receiving two broken arms and being in casts for 8 weeks! I'd only owned him a month and I was absolutely gutted. I am now getting back into it slowly but still with ups and downs! My yard have been fantastic and supportive at every turn and I don't know what I would have done without them. 

I think what I've taken away from
It all is that finding a helpful yard with people you trust is the key to owning a horse for the first time! I don't think I would have survived without my friends (and I now include the staff as friends). I am convinced that this horse will still turn out to be my perfect horse, just with a few hiccups along the way. 

Good luck to everyone who is starting out with a new horse and be prepared for a few surprises!!


----------



## Rowreach (31 January 2013)

I think it's a great idea and I really hope that this part of the forum becomes a welcoming place where anyone feels they can come and ask for help or advice without risk of being made to feel uncomfortable


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

Don't worry if it takes you a while. I bought my first horse almost two years ago now, but I'd been riding for 30 years by then! 

Can you imagine how many riding school lessons I had in that time? I never had a proper loan, but did a few shares and rode other peoples horses etc. You'll get there in the end, and at least if you take your time you'll have gained as much knowledge and experience as possible to be the best possible owner to your horse.


----------



## Tammytoo (31 January 2013)

You are going about it very sensibly - the more you are around horses, the more you learn.  

Two notes of caution - please don't be tempted to buy a youngster in the hope you can learn together, it very rarely works.  Also, ex RS horses are very tempting purchases but quite often being taken out of a busy environment with lots of riding nearly every day you can find that they acquire a new lease of very energetic life!  I think that possibly that may have been the reason for Berenice's problems with her horse.

Good luck with finding your horse of a lifetime!


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

Berenice said:



			Unfortunately something went a bit wrong and he became unsettled and went through a period of cheekiness culminating in me receiving two broken arms and being in casts for 8 weeks! I'd only owned him a month and I was absolutely gutted. I am now getting back into it slowly but still with ups and downs! My yard have been fantastic and supportive at every turn and I don't know what I would have done without them.
		
Click to expand...

Eeeep!    Poor thing!  I hope your arms and legs are all back to proper working order now.  Glad to hear you have some great people around you.  No doubt you guys will be tearing about and winning rosettes soon!



Tammytoo said:



			Good luck with finding your horse of a lifetime!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  And thanks for the advice  Always welcome.



Kat said:



			Don't worry if it takes you a while. I bought my first horse almost two years ago now, but I'd been riding for 30 years by then!
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably explode if I had to wait that long!  Although, sometimes I think I have the better deal (esp. seeing people struggling in the rain and snow this winter )


----------



## GLW (31 January 2013)

Hello Keen! (and you really do sound it!)

I think this board is a good idea as the main boards can be a little intimidating (and often descend into an argument unrelated to the original post) BUT I agree with what has been said by some in New Lounge/Tack Room that this part of the forum may not work well if it is only us newbies (who will actually give the advice?) so we'll see...

I echo what others have said that you seem to be taking the sensible route into ownership. I bought my first horse in October and I probably didn't really go about it the right way. 

I'm almost 26 and I have been riding since I was about 12 at riding schools. I had never loaned or shared before I bought but I did do an NVQ in horse care and stable management alongside my A-Levels. I never actually finished the qualification as it was too much work and I needed to concentrate on my A-Levels, but I had all the training and I remember most of it. 

Last May my grandfather died and I knew that I would be coming into a modest amount of money which would be enough capital to pay for a horse. I also felt that as my career was finally providing a decent income (I'm a barrister and it takes a while to build up the cash-flow as we are self-employed) that it was time to buy. I started looking in early June but had four failed vettings before I found my girl. To be honest, I'm glad that it worked out that way because I love her to bits, but it did mean that I launched into horse ownership at the beginning of winter - not fun.

So for my first horse I bought an 8 year old thoroughbred mare. Many people would probably say that she's not really an ideal first horse, but she is a real sweetheart in the stable and on the ground (most of the time - she can be a little rude and bargy if I don't remind her of her manners) and she has no malice at all when ridden. She is very forward and a little nervous at times but never bucks or rears and although she can be opinionated she will do as asked (if I ask properly!).

We have been together for three and a half months now and I wouldn't be without her. I often read old threads on here if I have any questions (I am less brave about starting new ones!) and I keep her at a livery yard/riding school so I have great facilities and support. It hasn't been plain sailing and sometimes I feel a little overwhelmed but just spending time with her makes me feel so much better.

That's her in my avatar but for those viewing on mobiles see below...










PS - Sorry this has turned out LONG!


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

GLW said:



			I think this board is a good idea as the main boards can be a little intimidating (and often descend into an argument unrelated to the original post) BUT I agree with what has been said by some in New Lounge/Tack Room that this part of the forum may not work well if it is only us newbies (who will actually give the advice?) so we'll see...
		
Click to expand...

Well, we had some very experienced visitors already - and they'll come in droves if people post pics of their beautiful hosses like yours! (The link names are showing up as I post: 'Moonlight Rose' - how gorgeous is that?)



GLW said:



			I echo what others have said that you seem to be taking the sensible route into ownership. I bought my first horse in October and I probably didn't really go about it the right way.
		
Click to expand...

I guess for everyone who does this as an adult, you just have to jump in at some point and see if you can swim.  That said, I am only just realising, the more time I spend around horse, how much I don't know ... but perhaps people always feel like that?!  



GLW said:



			We have been together for three and a half months now and I wouldn't be without her. I often read old threads on here if I have any questions (I am less brave about starting new ones!) and I keep her at a livery yard/riding school so I have great facilities and support. It hasn't been plain sailing and sometimes I feel a little overwhelmed but just spending time with her makes me feel so much better.
		
Click to expand...

Meep  So lovely.  You should definitely feel able to post lots here.


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2013)

*waves*

Good luck to all you new owners/riders.....it certainly is a steep learning curve....I have learned shed loads from HHO over the years....

One thing is for sure....you NEVER know it all.

(some think they do, however)


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (31 January 2013)

Hippona said:



			*waves*

Good luck to all you new owners/riders.....it certainly is a steep learning curve....I have learned shed loads from HHO over the years....

One thing is for sure....you NEVER know it all.

(some think they do, however)
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy, just remember read it listen to it and discard what you don't want!!


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2013)

Rowreach said:



			I think it's a great idea and I really hope that this part of the forum becomes a welcoming place where anyone feels they can come and ask for help or advice without risk of being made to feel uncomfortable 

Click to expand...

This, absolutely, every word of it  

They forgot the 'like' button


----------



## BlairandAzria (31 January 2013)

GLW your mare is beautiful


----------



## GLW (1 February 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			GLW your mare is beautiful 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I'm _slightly_ biased but I do consider her the most beautiful horse in the world... unfortunately she knows it!

Any other brand new owners want to show off?


----------



## 8ecky (1 February 2013)

I am not a first time buyer, worked with horses for 6 years in riding schools up to international event yards and have owned and ridden a range of horses. I gave horses up for about 8 months a few years ago then a sudden family death prompted me to buy a new horse. I didnt have much funds but have before with 3 other horses got a really good deal, so started looking in February last year, was looking for a chilled younger horse instead of buying something a bit older. I found a 6yrd old mare by Carnival Drum, and had talent to burn in April. Would pop a 1 20 with ease so brought her without a vetting took the lorry when I went to view her. 
she looked like she had lost the will to live (person I brought her off had just done circles in the school and the mare was bored) so gave her 2 weeks of just hacking round the estate and she loved it, until I found out why she was just ridden in the school. she was very green and when she didnt understand what was going on she used to rear and buck and just explode on the spot (once ending up on top of me) I fell of her 5 times in 4 months and she shattered my confidence and I couldnt afford to get broken now I have an office job so gave her to a friend to sell who is a show jump rider and swapped for a 16'2 gelding 12yr old who has done everything and is the best horse I have ever owned, very calm and relaxed but also having a lot of life! I cant wait to get out eventing him this season!!
If when buying any horse especially your first one you can have a lone for 6 month know that the horse I right for you before you spend the money, it would make it a lot more stress free.  I have been lucky with the new horse however the mare was not suitable for me I wanted an eventer that could work round my work life, not a highly strung green show jumper.

Take someone you trust with you, go and try a few times get the to meet you somewhere to try the horse aswell, worst thing is getting stuck with something you dont want to ride.


----------



## Tammytoo (1 February 2013)

GLW - your horse is beautiful!   Tbs have a lot of bad press, but they are wonderfully sensitive, affectionate animals who will try their hearts out for you.


----------



## GLW (1 February 2013)

Thanks Tammytoo, she is very sweet and affectionate and always available for cuddles! I am looking forward to achieving a real bond/relationship with her as the months & years go by - she has a home for life.


----------



## Keen (1 February 2013)

Woah! 8ecky!  Sounds like you've been through the mill a bit.  Really glad to hear you've got your gelding now.

It can I guess be difficult to find someone knowlegable and willing to come and look at a horse.  I have one very clued-up friend, but she does not live close.  And my instructor I suspect would come if it was near by, but would have more than half an eye on what would fit well in working livery


----------



## Karran (1 February 2013)

Hi Keen!!!
This board is a great idea! I've wanted to post loads of questions in NL but mostly lurk as I get intimidated easily 
I feel like we're in similar positions! I'm still temporary at my new place of work... find out my fate on the 26th Feb (EEEK!)
I'm 30  this year and have been riding most of that time, mainly in RS but am on my 2nd part loan. 
I've almost decided that I should celebrate such a momentous birthday by taking the plunge should I be kept on but i'm questioning myself all the time about this.

Can I afford it?
My OH is happy for me to do so, but he's completely non-animally and I'm not sure he realises how much time and money they cost
 We still live at home at my Mothers and TBH its not ideal! Stupid London rents! Am I being selfish to commit us to staying here just so I can have a pony?
 Could I realistically afford it?! 

It seems like such a lot to fret about especially as living in London and being a non-driver means I'm restricted as to where I can go/keep it.

I've started a spreadsheet with local yards and investigating my options and trying to build a realistic budget. 
Hopefully if all goes well with work I'll be making the move come August/September but until then I keep bouncing backwards and forwards between whether I should or shouldn't do it! I'm sure i'm over thinking it and getting more paranoid that I'm never gonna be able to cope/afford it


----------



## GLW (2 February 2013)

Hi Karran,

If you're already sharing/loaning you're obviously aware of the time commitment and have most of the knowledge and experience you need (you'll always be learning) the only thing you need to consider is the money and it sounds like that's a big worry! It _is_ expensive, but there are cheaper options and it sounds like you are researching your livery options. If you're in London I'm guessing it will be more expensive than up here!

You're idea of working out a budget is a good one. You need to slightly overestimate every aspect then add a contingency sum. Also, deciding not to insure is a false economy unless you can lay your hands on several thousand pounds at short notice - I can't so I insure for vets fees. BUT you probably need to be able to lay your hands on several hundred pounds at short notice anyway for insurance excess or for other emergency spending (rugs, tack, a new hat because you fell off and landed on your head, etc. etc...)

If you do your research and post your estimated budget on here (perhaps in the local board so people can confirm London prices) you should be able to decide whether you can afford it. 

Buying a horse was hugely important to me, but it has put off (by a few years probably) buying my first house and really I should have done it the other way around. If you are not sure that you can afford it, you might be better to wait as it can be hugely stressful if your budget is always stretched to breaking point and any little problem that costs money becomes a complete crisis.


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

Hi GLW!!! 

Yes Money is a worry, I am naturally a tight person and enjoy having savings and emergency funds, which I think would go! I've never been one for huge nights out and expensive clothes/make up.... just a fondness for exciting holidays and travels! (although I'm happy to sacrifice them to get my four-hooved chum!)
 I've always lived within my means and am just too paranoid about it all going and constantly being in my overdraft! 

 I have saved about 4k and my hope is to have at least 1k of that for my contingency plan for anything I haven't thought of, or may come in emergency need. I also have a credit card that I only use for big purchases with a decent limit on it should I need access to any more money, although ideally that'd not be needed, but its good to know its there for a fall back.
This is the one good thing about still being at home, rent being a lot lower than my own place! As embarrassing as it is to still be at home at the age of 29 I appreciate that if my OH says "no, I'd rather we both saved for a place of our own", I'd put my plans to one side for a few more years. 

Yes I'd insure - I've read too many horror stories on here. I have my own loaner's insurance anyway and have budgeted insurance into my yearly outgoing expenses.

Ideally I'm looking to keep it around North Kent. Hadlow college have opened up a new centre just 15 minutes from my house and I'm tentatively trying to find out if I could keep it on private livery there, working livery doesn't seem to be a go-er as the contract they sent me seems very restrictive and the type of horse I have in mind doesn't fit into what they want...

Ideally. I'm looking at places around Bexley, Bromley, Sidcup and Chislehurst. Once I get the go-ahead about my contract from work then I can look into it properly, ask about livery fees and work out a budget properly and then I plan on annoying people by asking them about their costs and out-goings. I do have a few horsey friends and of course my loaner's owner in the area, so I will be asking them what they roughly spend a year and going from there.

I think I've spent so long dreaming about it, that now I'm almost in the position to get one I'm trying to think of all the reasons why I shouldn't and talking myself out of it!


----------



## Keen (4 February 2013)

Hi Karran!  

Very best of luck with the contract renewal!

You sound like you have your head screwed on right.   Please keep us updated with what you decide. 

 

Most things that are worth doing feel risky on some level. I imagine at some point it will be obvious to you that you are ready to launch in.  That said, I know some horse owners who would have happily swapped for my two lessons a week this winter!  So you might as well stack the cards in your favour (i.e. be certain about your OH's feelings, and start in Spring/Summer)!


----------



## Karran (4 February 2013)

Hahaha! The current plan is that my birthday is in August so I shall be looking around then, as I plan on getting it as my birthday present to myself  Plus it gives me enough time to get on the waiting list for the yard/s that I've narrowed down to be my final choices and to save a few more pennies/buy a few bits beforehand. 

The OH is currently working abroad for 8 weeks so by that time I should know what's happening workwise and then we can have a proper discussion about it, that I can stress to him about how much it costs/the time that would be involved (I'm sure he still thinks it'll be like our tortoise and will go away for hibernation every so often) and go from there   
Keep us updated on your plans


----------



## Natti (11 February 2013)

Hi Keen! This is a great idea, I also get intimidated by the Tack Room  Well, I don't own a horse but look after a beautiful 4yo called Phoenix (she's in my avatar but I'll post her pic at the bottom of this for mobile users) I have been with her for 3 months now and love her to pieces. She has needed coming on slowly as her owners have not been able to look after her for about a year-ish and so they decided to offer her to me. She started out as the moodiest, rudest horse you could ever meet, never doing what she was told, pulling faces and trying to bite. I'm so proud of her because she has now almost completely stopped all of this, and 2 weeks ago even let me brush her mane, which she has not let anyone touch, and let me touch her face, which she, again, wouldn't let anyone near! She is one of the most loving horses I have ever known and I think I should stop writing about her now because I feel like I'm rambling  
Here's her pic:










Not the best but it's winter and I only have an iPod camera


----------



## Keen (15 February 2013)

Aw!  She looks happy - really heart warming  

Well done you - keep up the good work!

How did you go about building trust with her?


----------



## Natti (15 February 2013)

Thanks! These pics are both pretty old now, and I realised I told a bit of  fib in my last post, it's not 3 months but 5! I'm not sure how I can to such a wrong conclusion, oopsies! 
 I really just spent time with her, grooming her and talking to her, patting her all over so that she would learn that I wasn't a big scary person  No one at the yard had really gone near her because she would constantly have her ears pinned and make horrible faces so it was quite a challenge to build a relationship with her but just lots of patience and making sure she knew who was the 'pack leader', no rough stuff but she is showing acceptance to being a more submissive horse now.
 Also, I've never gotten annoyed or acted rashly (as many people, unfortunately, end up doing with horses like her) but I held my ground and she learned to accept that my way was going to be easier than trying to fight. We still have a long way to go but I'm really happy with the amount of progress she's made. 
 Oh, one final thing, I rarely give her treats for doing something well, instead she gets a rub behind her ears - which she loves, although people were too scared to touch her ears so I never found this out until last months - mainly because I don't want her to fall back into her pushy habits. She knows I have polos on me all the time, however she's learned that she gets one or two in her feed and therefore doesn't bother me all the time for them.
 Yet again I feel like I've written a novel, and I went a little off topic too I think but yeah, just generally what I have been doing to gain Phoenix's trust and establish a strong relationship with her


----------

